# Best libido booster/ enhancing supplement.



## goob (May 28, 2007)

What is the best libido enhancing supplement you've taken?

You know, something that gives you a sense of well being, and possible increased horny-ness?  


In my experience, it's been mild test boosters: 

6-0x0 - Useless.  Actually decreased libido.  Probably boosted test, but it damn well did not feel like it.  Not recomended at all as a stand alone.

Blue Rhino:  No sense of well being, but a kick ass energy rush and level of impatience/ aggression due to the yohimbe.

Norateen Heavyweight 2:  The best i've tried.  Great sense of well being and increased libido. Good for working out, just don't believe the claims made by them.  Downside: damn exspensive, almost double anything else.

ZMA:  OK.  Very, very mild increase in libido, hardly noticeable. Helped sleep slightly.



*Name 'em......*


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2007)

Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels

Tribulus Terrestris - Hormone Potentiator


----------



## goob (May 28, 2007)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels
> 
> Tribulus Terrestris - Hormone Potentiator


 

Anabolic matrix is on my 'to do' list.........

Forgot about trib, but was'nt overly impressed.


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Forgot about trib, but was'nt overly impressed.



depends on the quality of tribulus.


----------



## misterbig (May 29, 2007)

Testone by Netrients

Novedex Xt by Gaspari


----------



## 33sun33 (Jun 13, 2007)

What about rebound xt and activate?


----------



## MUbodbuilder (Jun 13, 2007)

hypertest by Axis Labs

paravol is also good iv heard


----------



## nni (Jun 14, 2007)

definetely activate (raises your free test)

most ai's (ie. novedex will decrease your libido)

maca is a good herb for libido, but not test boosting.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Jun 15, 2007)

goob said:


> What is the best libido enhancing supplement you've taken?
> 
> You know, something that gives you a sense of well being, and possible increased horny-ness?
> 
> ...




Not sure what the best one is but our new one is pretty sick!!! We are giving away freesamples till june 30th:

just go to  Aspire-36 : How Long Do You Want to Last?   and request a free sample!!  

I dont think you'll be dissapointed.. there is a review thread in this forum as well.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jun 15, 2007)

Testanon 2250-Works pretty well, high quality Trib.
Pheradrol (I know I'll catch hell for this)-Prohormone massive increase in libido.


----------



## chupacabra (Sep 2, 2009)

goob said:


> What is the best libido enhancing supplement you've taken?
> 
> You know, something that gives you a sense of well being, and possible increased horny-ness?
> 
> ...



Definitely a stack of tribulus, zma, horney goat weed, and maca.


----------

